# When can I wear my ring?



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

Brothers,

I have taken the first part of the MM degree, and I take the second part this weekend...I found and purchased the ring I wanted today...My question is, can I wear it currently or do I have to wait until after this weekend. It seems as my current state is in limbo...can someone please educate me on this matter.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 30, 2013)

You generally need to complete your third degree before wearing any symbol of that degree.  It's not common to split degrees.  Were there several candidates cycled through that day to fill up the evening?


----------



## JJones (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't heard of anyone splitting up a degree like that before...

Either way, I've always understood that you aren't to wear any masonic jewelry until you've turned in the work for your Masters.


----------



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

I will get the second part at. There will be brothers from all over the state doing the same..It seems like an honor. The only thing nagging me is what exactly is my status having taken the first part, but not the second at this current time? From what I have heard so far it seems prudent to wait before I wear it openly....Im guessing modeling it in the mirror at home would be ok.. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait until you are raised


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 30, 2013)

I refused to wear it even in my home until I earned it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

A valid point. Thanks for the response...I will wait until I am raised, and ask a brother from my lodge on the particulars.

thanks again

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jul 30, 2013)

I personally waited until I turned in my proficiency and had a proper GL dues card in hand. Granted that took all but a week after I was raised. Still...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

Great advice...From what I have heard so far it seems that the best option would be to complete all work, and wait until I get my dues card so I can prove myself to be who I am with more than just jewelry.

Regards

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## perryel (Jul 30, 2013)

buckeyebro said:


> Brothers,
> 
> I have taken the first part of the MM degree, and I take the second part this weekend...I found and purchased the ring I wanted today...My question is, can I wear it currently or do I have to wait until after this weekend. It seems as my current state is in limbo...can someone please educate me on this matter.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



buckeyebro...sounds like we'll be at the same place this weekend.  Our custom has been to not wear rings,etc. until after one has completed the MM proficiency.  PM me...I'll meet you and we can check out the vendors.


----------



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

How do you PM on the mobile app...ive searched every crack on this thing. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## perryel (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent u a pm


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BigDre357 (Jul 30, 2013)

buckeyebro said:


> Great advice...From what I have heard so far it seems that the best option would be to complete all work, and wait until I get my dues card so I can prove myself to be who I am with more than just jewelry.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Freemasonry mobile app



Yes and make sure you are ready and we'll versed and OVERSTAND what you have studied because there will be Brothers out there hunting for fresh meat to prey on trying to take your light....I know an entire lodge if brothers that live to find newly raised Brothers to embarrass so make sure you are ready...me personally I always taught my brothers to keep the light at home until they felt comfortable being challenged and we would randomly challenge them just to make sure they were sharp.

P.M. Drennon ...SMIB /G\


----------



## buckeyebro (Jul 30, 2013)

Profound statement and great advice..advice.I certainly will be cautious, and make sure I am proficient enough to hold my own against predatory brothers.......It seems I have alot to learn.

Regards

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 30, 2013)

He's right I got my card and ritual the night I was raised.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LBCutta (Sep 24, 2013)

First of all, I've never heard of splitting the degree. So technically you have not been raised to MM therefore you should not wear anything displaying the square and compass


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Sep 24, 2013)

Our constitution allows it from day 1 but I have decided to wait until I'm raised before wearing anything resembling the 3rd degree. Wait a bit, it won't take forever 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## David N. (Sep 24, 2013)

In my jurisdiction, we are told not to display any symbols until we are Master Masons.  Never heard of splitting up the 3rd.
Also, I wouldn't describe any of my Brothers as predatory, as we do not "prey" on "fresh meat" in order to embarrass them.  Quite the opposite.  I actually find that pretty abhorrent.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 24, 2013)

Considering most s&c rings are displaying the masters symbol, it's a tad awkward to display what you have not yet attained. I've previously  likened it to an army private wearing a major's bars...


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2013)

After you finish the 3rd Degree. I actually had mine in my pocket and the moment I was done, I put it on.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 25, 2013)

Split degree - A couple of years ago a candidate I was conducting got dizzy during his FC obligation so he had to leave as soon as his first section was completed and miss his second section.  He returned at the next FC conferral and completed his degree.  Emergencies are the only reason I know of to split a degree and the only time I've seen it so far was that medical emergency.


----------



## BigDre357 (Sep 26, 2013)

You ate not to wear any emblems unroll you have completed the 3rd degree due to the fact that you are not actually a Mason until you have been raised and the third degree is completed

SMIB /G\


----------



## lmeeks357 (Sep 26, 2013)

After third young man 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wouldn't wear it until you have passed your proficiency in the mm degree.  That's when you have earned it.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Prince Saif Shallah (Oct 18, 2013)

No need for a ring brother, keep Masonry in your heart always . Apply what you learned in your lectures and obligation to your daily life and you Masonry which is better than any jewel .
Regards!

Prince Saif Shallah 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## kwade3079 (Oct 18, 2013)

I didn't buy my ring until I attended my first Grand Lodge...That gave me time to study & truly earn the right to wear it...

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well one u get it , wear it with pride brother , I know I do

357


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you a MM after taking the oath or obligation? What did you behold after the OB? How were they arranged? Remember how you were dressed when you entered lodge for the second part.

Funny thing splitting up the degree. I creates a conundrum so to speak.


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bro Steve are u talking to me ?

357


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 18, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> Are you a MM after taking the oath or obligation? What did you behold after the OB? How were they arranged? Remember how you were dressed when you entered lodge for the second part.
> 
> Funny thing splitting up the degree. I creates a conundrum so to speak.



Where u talking to me brother? 


357


----------



## ian lacle (Oct 18, 2013)

..


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2013)

lmeeks357 said:


> Where u talking to me brother?
> 
> 
> 357


no. Just thinking out loud. Just a random thought so too speak.


----------



## lmeeks357 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh ok...

357


----------

